# Bonnet Creek Questions



## JeffandJamie (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi all,

My wife and I just returned from a 4 day "babymoon" at Bonnet Creek, we had a wonderful time.  It is an amazing resort!

This trip gave us a fantastic idea.  Our family is all spread out around the country, so we thought that it might be nice to make a trip to Bonnet Creek for 7-10 days in September 2016 (during the "Value" weeks) with my wife's entire immediate family - the two (soon-to-be three) of us, her brother and his wife and daughter (3 total), her other brother (1, maybe 2 if he has a significant other by that time), and her parents.  All told, we're looking at 7-8 adults and two kids under the age of 3.

Ideally, we would like to be able to get a 4BR Presidential suite so everyone could stay in the same unit together.  How many 4BR units are there?  Is it likely in the value season of September that we could get one of these units?

If we cannot get a 4BR unit, how willing is the resort to locate us in side-by-side 2BR units so everyone will be close?  Or at least on the same floor if not side-by-side?

Also, with 9 or 10 of us, we'll likely need two rental cars.  Anyone have any good suggestions on how to park cheaply at Disney/Universal?  What about reputable sources for tickets that might be cheaper than purchasing directly from Disney/Universal?

Thanks in advance for your advice and recommendations!

Jeff


----------



## am1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Not too many 4 bedrooms.  Tower 6 will be being renovated then so even less for that time.  

The resort can put you in 2 bedrooms side by side.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 13, 2015)

I usually just pay to park. but heres an option

Drive to the Boardwalk resort and park there,Its free,  either in the gated lot just tell the guard (if he asks) that you are there to shop, or park across the street in the un-gated lot

Then either take the bus shuttle or boat to the parks. You could also walk to Epcot


----------



## MaryBella7 (Mar 13, 2015)

If you want to get a 4 bedroom, figure out which day is exactly 10 months out from when you want to check in, then be on the computer at 7 am to try to book.  Also, different units will have different check in days, so try on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. You will likely get a unit on one of those days if not the other.

Good luck!


----------



## am1 (Mar 13, 2015)

I missed seeing you wanted it for 2016.  Hopefully we will both get rooms.  
Tower 6 will be completed by then.


----------



## Richardsdeals (Mar 13, 2015)

Mousesavers.com is a good Disney resource.

Richard


----------



## staceyeileen (Mar 13, 2015)

JeffandJamie said:


> Also, with 9 or 10 of us, we'll likely need two rental cars.  Anyone have any good suggestions on how to park cheaply at Disney/Universal?



If this was the DIS I'd probably be banned for this post.  

For Parking at MK:

Exit Bonnet Creek on Chelonia Pkwy
Turn right on Buena Vista Dr
Turn left on Bonnet Creek Pkwy
Turn left on Vista Blvd
Turn right onto World Dr
Turn left on Seven Seas Lagoon Dr (follow sign to Polynesia/Grand Floridian)
Turn left onto Floridian Way
Shortly after you pass the Hess station on your left, you'll see the following sign:




Take the left, which is actually more of a u-turn and follow signs into MK parking lot


----------



## piyooshj (Mar 14, 2015)

Use mousesavers.com sign up for their newsletter for discounted undercover tourist tickets. They are authorized resellers and will save you a chunk for 8 adults. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Mar 14, 2015)

ronparise said:


> I usually just pay to park. but heres an option
> 
> Drive to the Boardwalk resort and park there,Its free,  either in the gated lot just tell the guard (if he asks) that you are there to shop, or park across the street in the un-gated lot
> 
> Then either take the bus shuttle or boat to the parks. You could also walk to Epcot



Guest who are paying through Disney resorts or through DVC memberships just love it when non-Disney guests take up parking places to save a few bucks. Be sure to let them know where you're staying and wave as you drive in!


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Mar 14, 2015)

staceyeileen said:


> If this was the DIS I'd probably be banned for this post.
> 
> For Parking at MK:
> 
> ...


----------



## staceyeileen (Mar 14, 2015)

Rsauer3473 said:


> As
> for Disney, you could take the advice above and incur the wrath of DVC owners (like me) and guests onsite paying for the parking through their reservation costs.



The directions I gave are for parking at the TTC, not a Disney resort.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 14, 2015)

The only problem with it is that Seven Seas drive is often backed up---it's one of the downsides of staying up there; getting out of the MK area can be a pain.  I just pay the $17 and take the easy route.


----------



## staceyeileen (Mar 14, 2015)

bnoble said:


> The only problem with it is that Seven Seas drive is often backed up---it's one of the downsides of staying up there; getting out of the MK area can be a pain.  I just pay the $17 and take the easy route.



This is true.  For people that live north of the MK though, this is actually the most direct way to go.


----------



## staceyeileen (Mar 14, 2015)

Rsauer3473 said:


> staceyeileen said:
> 
> 
> > Turn left on Vista Blvd
> ...


----------



## bnoble (Mar 14, 2015)

> For people that live north of the MK though, this is actually the most direct way to go.


Word on the street is that a new Northern Entrance might be in the works to alleviate that congestion. Until a few years ago, it probably didn't matter, but with so much new development up there...could make a big difference.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ntrance-to-walt-disney-world-in-the-works.htm


----------



## rfc0001 (Mar 14, 2015)

staceyeileen said:


> If this was the DIS I'd probably be banned for this post.
> 
> For Parking at MK:
> 
> ...



That loophole has always been there -- noticed it on my first stay at SSR when we drove to MK since you take the back road from SSR and have to go past that sign before exiting MK and coming back in to park -- it's ridiculous and wouldn't blame anyone for just parking and not leaving the park to come back in.  I guess they don't want you coming in that way, but from SSR it makes sense.  That said, they could see you don't have a parking pass, but it's unlikely.


----------



## staceyeileen (Mar 15, 2015)

rfc0001 said:


> That loophole has always been there -- noticed it on my first stay at SSR when we drove to MK since you take the back road from SSR and have to go past that sign before exiting MK and coming back in to park -- it's ridiculous and wouldn't blame anyone for just parking and not leaving the park to come back in.  I guess they don't want you coming in that way, but from SSR it makes sense.  That said, they could see you don't have a parking pass, but it's unlikely.




Yeah, when people say this way in shouldn't be used I'm honestly confused about what alternative they suggest I use.  Even if I continued on World Drive south of the toll booth, is there even a spot to make a u-turn so that I could turn around and pay for parking?  I don't think so.  I have an AP anyway so I'm entitled to free parking.  

On the occasion that I am coming from the south and pass through the toll booth, I'm not given any parking pass.  Likewise people that pay for parking aren't given any pass either.  It's just resort guests that get the pass you're supposed to keep on the dashboard, so that they can pass through the toll booth no questions asked.


----------



## staceyeileen (Mar 15, 2015)

bnoble said:


> Word on the street is that a new Northern Entrance might be in the works to alleviate that congestion. Until a few years ago, it probably didn't matter, but with so much new development up there...could make a big difference.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ntrance-to-walt-disney-world-in-the-works.htm



Thanks for the link!  I'd read those rumors for years but it sounds like there may be something to base it on now, with the closing of Richard Petty.  I'd miss coming in the "back way" though.  There's just something special about driving in and passing the back side of Space Mountain like 10 feet from your car.


----------



## rfc0001 (Mar 15, 2015)

staceyeileen said:


> Yeah, when people say this way in shouldn't be used I'm honestly confused about what alternative they suggest I use.  Even if I continued on World Drive south of the toll booth, *is there even a spot to make a u-turn *so that I could turn around and pay for parking?  I don't think so.  I have an AP anyway so I'm entitled to free parking.
> 
> On the occasion that I am coming from the south and pass through the toll booth, I'm not given any parking pass.  Likewise people that pay for parking aren't given any pass either.  It's just resort guests that get the pass you're supposed to keep on the dashboard, so that they can pass through the toll booth no questions asked.


*Yes* - there is a U-turn past the ticket gate on the left hand side.


----------



## montygz (Mar 20, 2015)

JeffandJamie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife and I just returned from a 4 day "babymoon" at Bonnet Creek, we had a wonderful time.  It is an amazing resort!
> 
> ...


You can usually find 4-bedrooms for rent on ebay. There are many, many units on there all of the time.


----------



## am1 (Mar 20, 2015)

montygz said:


> You can usually find 4-bedrooms for rent on ebay. There are many, many units on there all of the time.




Yes.  If you see  a store that has a a lot listed ask them if they have or can get your dates.


----------



## Jan M. (May 17, 2015)

*Bonnet Creek family group*

If you are booking two smaller units, I suggest calling the reservations number and enlisting their help. They are able to see building and unit numbers. If they have two units in the same building and close to each other ask them to put do not move on the reservation. Another thing I strongly suggest is call and talk to the resort manager about a week ahead of check in. Explain that you are a family group and want to be as close together as possible. But the best thing to do is put one reservation in your name and the other in your wife's name and arrive as early in the day as possible. They usually assign the units when you arrive so the earlier you get there the better the selection will be. I went to Disney World right after Labor Day thinking that the kids would all be back in school and not so busy. So, so wrong! I have never seen so many strollers at the Magic Kingdom ever! Apparently everyone with pre-school aged children had the same idea. Plus I live in Florida and even I had a problem with the heat and humidity! If you are coming to Florida in September, try for the end of the month or better yet the next value season starts the third week of October and runs through the third week of December. As to rental cars, I have gotten my best deals by searching on Priceline or Expedia then going directly to that car company's own website. Reserve the vehicles but don't pre-pay at this time. Every few days keep repeating the search as car rental companies change their rates all the time. I have gotten what I knew to be a really good deal but by continuing to search gotten an even better deal. If you find a better deal you can always cancel your original reservation. When you find that better rate that is the time to pre-pay but only if they offer an addition discount for pre-paying. Also if you join their club, and it is free, it usually gets you a little better deal. As for tickets, when I had to buy I ticket for my daughter-in-law I got a good price from The Official Ticket Center 877-406-4836. They have a website that you can see all the options and prices. Once you have your tickets, get them linked to your Disney World account and start making your Fast Pass picks for each day. I cannot stress enough how important it is to make the best use of your Fast Pass picks and how much more it will allow you to do at the Parks. You want to pick times as early in the day as you think you will actually be at that Park because you cannot make anymore picks for that day until you have used all of the first three. If you schedule something and won't make it on time or don't want it, go online or to a kiosk and change it to something at a later time. If you don't show up for one of your Fast Pass picks you can't choose something to replace it later, you just lose one of your three picks. Once you have scanned your Magic Band for the last of your first three picks, rather than using the Fast Pass kiosks (less waiting time and walking) use your cell phone or iPad to make your next pick. You can even do it while you are waiting for that ride or show to start! After the first three picks you can only pick one thing at a time so it really helps to get that next pick made as soon as possible. Also if your are going to a different Park later in the day, you can't make any picks for that Park until you get there and go to a kiosk. I'm not sure but you might also be able to make a pick for the new Park on your cell or iPad after you have scanned your Magic Band when you enter the new Park. You can link everyone to your account so that you can make the Fast Pass picks for some or all of the group.
Hope this helps.


----------

